# FreeBSD + Vonets VAP11g wifi bridge



## l2f (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,

Does someone try to run the Vonets vap11g wifi bridge http://www.vonets.com/products/vonets-vap11g-wifi-bridge.htm with FreeBSD ?

Regards,

l2f


----------



## l2f (Jan 6, 2013)

*winxp tested*

Ok, I finally bought one and under winxp it works great, now see how to making work under FreeBSD.  Stay tune...


----------

